# Another blues turnaround



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is the fourth blues turnaround lick video I have made so far - 

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-88.php

TAB and GP5 files available too. Have a look and let me know your thoughts.


----------

